# FRI 12/19 is Support the PoPo Day



## CrawlTunes (Jun 18, 2014)

The Michael Berry Show on 740 AM in Houston has encourage businesses across the country to show law enforcement you support them this Friday.

Many restaurants and diners are offering big discounts and even free meals for on duty officers or by showing your badge.

Tune in on your radio(or iHeart) between 8-11am or 5-7pm for more details.

If you have a business and would like to participate. Email [email protected] with The name of your business, website, phone #, location and your offer.

If you don't have a business, be sure and shake an officers hand and let them know you appreciate them.

*We are offering are biggest discount on CrawlTunes ever.
If you are a law enforcement officer and wanted a great deal on our tower speaker enclosures for your boat, UTV, or buggy send me a PM or email at [email protected]*


----------

